# Greenhouse view,



## Benjamin (Apr 13, 2012)

I finally got my greenhouse cleaned up and organized. I never thought giving away bromeliads could be so hard.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 13, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## Jacob (Apr 13, 2012)

Niceeee..


----------



## Tyrtle (Apr 13, 2012)

I want one!


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 13, 2012)

You could move it and the plants to my place.


----------



## lynnedit (Apr 13, 2012)

Amazing use of space. Do you have an overhead sprinkler?


----------



## Benjamin (Apr 15, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> You could move it and the plants to my place.


 The greenhouse was easy enough to build. Not very expensive either. It does not hold heat during the winter months well. The plant collection has evolved over the years to consist of species that tolerate some cold. 
PM me if you want some bromeliads.


----------

